# MASK OFF VST



## Rawoltage (Aug 31, 2021)

Rawoltage submitted a new resource:

MASK OFF VST - speech sound cleaner



> *VOICE CLEANER*
> Detail highlight. Self-developed detail enrichment process.
> In this way, we can create a detail-rich, well-interpreted sound from dull, faded signs.
> Pulling up the mask makes the speech intelligible.
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------

